# Are any of these worth feeding?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm sitting here going through the list of things I can order from the raw co-op that is closest to me...just had a few questions for experienced raw feeders on various things...

1) Turkey hearts- yay or nay? I always hear of people feeding beef heart and say it's great, but have never heard anything about turkey hearts. It would be 18lbs for $20.

2) Same with duck hearts- yay or nay? I can get 5lbs for 6.50 (would you consider one of them superior to the other? duck vs turkey)

3) Beef liver- is this the most popular kind of liver to feed?

4) Beef kidney- can't recall seeing this mentioned...organ or muscle meat?

5) Trachea- any benefit in feeding this? 2 lbs for 4.50 *ground*

6) Rabbit ground with organs- no price listed, I'll have to ask but rabbit is a great lean protein isn't it?

7) Ground Salmon (Certified by AB/Apprvd Organic by IOFGA & BioSuisse)- 2lbs for $4. Worth it? Or just keep giving him salmon oil daily?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

meggels said:


> I'm sitting here going through the list of things I can order from the raw co-op that is closest to me...just had a few questions for experienced raw feeders on various things...
> 
> 1) Turkey hearts- yay or nay? I always hear of people feeding beef heart and say it's great, but have never heard anything about turkey hearts. It would be 18lbs for $20. I love feeding hearts - dogs do great on them and turkey hearts are a nice size.
> 
> ...


 I like to feed fish but since we do sardines for $1.25 I wouldn't pay more. Just me though I am cheap.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I am of the opinion the more variety the better but I don't feed turkey or duck hearts usually to my dog due to her size, I do feed them to my cat and ferrets though and she will sometimes get a couple in her meal as well. I feed beef liver but I feed 5 different liver sources so once a month or so, beef kidney is good, it's an organ, one of the few other than liver I can get so I feed a lot of it. Trachea is good whole, new chewy meal and I guess lots of joint supplement stuff in it, don't know about ground though. I feed a lot of rabbit as well but only whole and all the fish I feed is whole as well but honestly they might like ground better, I usually have to leave them frozen for fish to be eaten well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

all but the salmon.....if it's atlantic salmon, then it's farmed and fed g'd knows what.

if it's pacific salmon, you run the risk of a parasite that can be risky. although others feed it, i don't.

i try to stick with herring, mackerel and sardines.

kidney is an organ. good stuff.

trachea is good stuff. has chondroitin in it....good for patellas...

turkey and duck hearts good.

rabbit is nice and lean and a game protein. but it's your throw away if you don't have the funds.

liver is good.....beef, pork, lamb, etc....i like all of them except chicken, but that's just me.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> trachea is good stuff. has chondroitin in it....good for patellas



I read chondroitin as chocolate rofl...


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

answers below in red



meggels said:


> I'm sitting here going through the list of things I can order from the raw co-op that is closest to me...just had a few questions for experienced raw feeders on various things...
> 
> 1) Turkey hearts- yay or nay? I always hear of people feeding beef heart and say it's great, but have never heard anything about turkey hearts. It would be 18lbs for $20. I like these for snacks or to fill in a meal that needs more meat
> 
> ...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This is claudias list, is that the one you are referring to?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

meggels said:


> This is claudias list, is that the one you are referring to?


Yes that's the only one I've purchased from


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I've tried all this stuff, and all from Claudia, besides the rabbit and the ground salmon. My favorite thing to order from her is the whole trachea. It's AWESOME. Unfortunately, she never seems to have it when I order anymore. I always have a bag of turkey hearts on hand for the cats or, as BearMurphy said, to fill in a meal. I also really like her whole or chunked tripe, if you ever get a chance to try that. Duck necks are another favorite here. 

I think all this stuff would be great for Murph, but if you're interested, I buy cases of whole frozen mackerel and you can have a couple instead of buying the expensive ground salmon carcass. Of course, fish oil is fine instead. My guys love their whole mackerel though. 

I think you'll be really pleased with Claudia's stuff. It's super fresh and everything I've ordered from her has been really high quality stuff.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Great, thank you my dear! Where else do you order from? Was thinking maybe I could go in on an order with you and then come pick it up in like Cheshire, if not an inconvenience? If it is, just say the words  I would of course bring Potato to see you


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

1) Turkey Hearts- I only feed them when Abi gives them to me to feed Buck when I'm at her house or when we buy a turkey and I find a heart in it. I don't feel like turkey hearts have the weight maintaining power that beef heart does. 

2) Duck Hearts- Depending on where the ducks came from I would probably choose to feed these before turkey hearts. 

3) Beef liver- I think it is the most popular because it is the easiest to get. I got two freshly butchered pork livers from a local farmer the day she slaughtered her two big pigs. Other than that I have fed all beef liver. However, I would love to feed more liver from wild game. I feed chicken livers and turkey livers when I get them in my whole chickens so not much of those either.

4) Beef Kidney- I have fed mostly pork kidney because that's what I have gotten from local farmers but, next month we will be ordering 55 lbs of beef kidney from our butcher for $40-something. I just happened to be given lots of pork kidney. I think beef is likely easier to get.

5) Trachea- Great source of glucosamine. I feed it when I can get it whole. I, personally, wouldn't bother with it ground. It makes a great, chewy toy when frozen and stuffed with minced meat/tripe/egg mixes (that I make myself from whole ingredients)

6) Rabbit- I don't feed ground so that's not something I would buy but I would definitely feed rabbit if I could find a good source around here. It wouldn't be often because it's expensive in most places but it would be a nice meat to splurge on once in a while.

7)Salmon- Not something I would bother with. You could probably find better sources of whole fish for cheaper if you really looked. Fish, I have found, is one of the hardest proteins to find outside of wild game like deer and elk, etc. but worth the work if you can find a good source. I get the same sardines as Liz does.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

meggels said:


> Great, thank you my dear! Where else do you order from? Was thinking maybe I could go in on an order with you and then come pick it up in like Cheshire, if not an inconvenience? If it is, just say the words  I would of course bring Potato to see you


The other place I order from is Minore's in New Haven. I have also just contacted the NE Rawfeeders list mod to see when/where they drop off. $1/lb tripe? I don't care that it's ground, I'm all about it! I'd definitely go in on an order with you, Cheshire isn't far at all. Let me know what you're interested in.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Lemme know if you hear from that mod, I contacted a few days ago asking the same question and haven't heard back yet lol


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

It seems like in all the raw feeding tutorials that I have read, and that is alot, , kidney seems to go hand in hand with liver, 80% muscle meat, 10% bone, and 10% organ, with 5% of that being liver and 5% kidney or some other organ. From what I understand, kidney has more nutrition or at least the nutrition in kidney compliments the liver nutrition most effectively. 

I would definitely go for the kidney.

I get my organs from a country meat processor and I have liver and lung taking over my freezer, but for some reason don't get as much kidney as I would like. He does save the organs for dog food buyers like me, but he just throws them all in a pail and freezes them until someone wants to buy them. It's like a grab bag full of organs, lol. But, I won't complain at all since he only charges me 35 cents/lb.

I have been thinking of ordering some online, and the price you are getting is definitely a good one. 

Gonna go get another grab bag soon, hoping there will be some kidney in there.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I just looked at Minore's price list for the first time in awhile Rachel and they seem to have some great prices!!! I think I might have to place an order with you and come pick it up once I get my freezer.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Beef Back Ribs 60-70 lb 1.19/lb 

Beef Kidney	Approx 10Lbs	.59/lb 

Beef Liver (skinned-deveined)	Approx 30lbs	1.19/lb 

Beef Tongue	30 Lbs	2.55/lb 

Chicken Backs	40 lb	.30/lb 12.00/ box

Chicken Drumsticks	40 LBS	.89/lb 

Chicken Gizzards	10lbs	.89/lb 

Chicken Hearts	40Lbs	.79/lb 

Chicken Livers	5LBS	.79/lb 

Chicken Necks	40 lb.	.30/lb 14.00 box

Chicken Qtrs	40Lbs	.45/lb	17.90

Chickens Whole	80Lbs	.89/lb not enhanced

Goat	Whole Goat cut into 6 Pieces app 40-50 lbs	1.95/lb 

Goat Meat 1" Cubes with Bone	20Lbs 2.59/lb 

Ground Beef 1.95/lb	5 lb. chub

Ground Pork 10 pound tube	1.79/lb 

Ground Turkey	20 lbs.	.89/lb	10 lb chubs 

Ox Tail Whole	15 LBS	2.89/lb 

Pork Neck Bones 30Lbs .69/lb 

Turkey Necks	30 lb	.75/LB	Prices higher around Holidays

Veal Hearts	Approx 13lb .89/lb 

Veal Hearts	10LBS	.89/lb


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Liz said:


> I like to feed fish but since we do sardines for $1.25 I wouldn't pay more. Just me though I am cheap.


Cheap but cheerful !lol,karen


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

meggels said:


> Beef Back Ribs 60-70 lb 1.19/lb Jealous this is a good price
> Beef Kidney	Approx 10Lbs	.59/lb great price
> 
> Beef Liver (skinned-deveined)	Approx 30lbs	1.19/lb we pay about the same for this one
> ...


Looks like you have a lot of good options for food now.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

do you have to order a minimum amount from minore's?

I've never ordered from them because I have a small freezer and I would have a hard time finding enough room if I had to order a few 30 pound items


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Meg, that Minore's price list from CT raw feeders is probably not up to date. Last time I ordered beef ribs they were much more expensive...but still under $2/lb which is a lot cheaper than I can find them anywhere else. Also, that is a very condensed version of the product list they offer. I have a whole book of products from Minore's, unfortunately it doesn't list prices, as they do fluctuate regularly. I would be glad to go in on a Minore's order with you. I pick up from them about every six weeks. 

BearMurphy, they are a wholesaler, so most everything is in bulk. Items range between 30lb cases and 70 lb cases. There are a few things, like pork liver and beef kidney, that you can get in 10-15 lb boxes, and their veal heart (a staple at my house) is sold in ~10 lb boxes, which is 4 hearts per box.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> BearMurphy, they are a wholesaler, so most everything is in bulk. Items range between 30lb cases and 70 lb cases. There are a few things, like pork liver and beef kidney, that you can get in 10-15 lb boxes, and their veal heart (a staple at my house) is sold in ~10 lb boxes, which is 4 hearts per box.


i usually get about 60 lbs worth of stuff from claudia so I can handle bulk but I wasn't sure if they would prepare an order that small because I usually see people order a lot more from them


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

BearMurphy said:


> i usually get about 60 lbs worth of stuff from claudia so I can handle bulk but I wasn't sure if they would prepare an order that small because I usually see people order a lot more from them


Ohhhh, I see what you're saying. No, there's no minimum. You could order a single case of chicken leg quarters if you wanted to!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ahhh damn, even more goodies to choose from...


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> I'm sitting here going through the list of things I can order from the raw co-op that is closest to me...just had a few questions for experienced raw feeders on various things...
> 
> 1) Turkey hearts- yay or nay? I always hear of people feeding beef heart and say it's great, but have never heard anything about turkey hearts. It would be 18lbs for $20.
> 
> ...



I would to the turkey and duck hearts for sure, especially . I feed beef liver to all 3 dogs regularly and kidney is organ meat and I have fed that as well and would again if I could find it. I would do the ground rabbit as well just as another ptoein. Ive able to get rabbit at only certain time of year here so I would feed it even tho its ground just for the protein variety. That looks like a decent list in my opinion  I try not to feed much ground but I will if I can get it cheap enough and its a more rare protein. But I dont feed it often.


----------

